# Twitter Explodes After Black Actress Endorses Romney as the ‘Only Choice for Your Future’



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This woman is sexy and smart, man I think I love her. Read the racist tweets by the LEFT, man Liberals prove once again they are the nasties bunch of cowards.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/twi...es-romney-as-the-only-choice-for-your-future/

Actress Stacey Dash, who has starred in everything from the 90′s hit _Clueless_ to _CSI_, prompted a firestorm on Twitter after publicly endorsing Republican nominee Mitt Romney, and then standing by her opinion.
"Vote for Romney. The only choice for your future. @mittromney @teamromney #mittromney #VOTE #voteromney," Dash wrote on her official Twitter page, accompanied by a photo of herself with an American flag.
Not long after, presumed Obama supporters began insulting Dash for her opinion, saying she isn't "black" enough, several even asking if the actress would just "kill herself."
One man wrote: "This hurts but you a Romney lover and you slutting yourself to the white man only proves why no black man married u @*REALStaceyDash*."
As news of Dash's treatment spread, however, First Amendment-lovers nationwide began voicing their support for the actress using the hashtag #ISupportStaceyDash.
Twitchy captured some of the worst responses to Dash's Romney endorsement (content warning):


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

The party of tolerance and diversity. RIIIIIGHT!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I always thought Stacey Dash was hot, but now I KNOW it.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Holy Juggs Batman, I think I need to head to google and find any movies with her in them, Dear Lord let their be some gooood ones.


 The only two I can think of off the top of my head are "Mo' Money" and "Clueless". She is so easy on the eyes, mmmmmm.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Stacy Dash is one of the hottest women alive. She's has to be in her mid forties and still goes toe to toe with the best of them.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Apparently shes been in Playboy, and has a few movies with nudity. Xmas came early....Aint it funny how NOW shes just a stupid actres, but nah Whoopi, Joy, Lady Gaga and any other celebs are pure genius who vote for black...i mean Barak.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

She was in Rennaisance Man with Danny Devito and a young Mark Wahlberg. She looked good in the uni too.........


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm sure I won't get much out of it but I'm now following her on principle alone.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

soxrock75 said:


> She was in Rennaisance Man with Danny Devito and a young Mark Wahlberg. She looked good in the uni too.........


 I'm sure her political views went over real well with that sawed off, liberal cocksucker DeVito. Him and George Clooney are two bugs in a rug


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Johnny Law said:


> I'm sure her political views went over real well with that sawed off, liberal cocksucker DeVito. Him and George Clooney are two bugs in a rug


She voted for Obama in 09, She's a convert...so I'm sure they loved her then.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

WOW!!

How have I never heard of this gorgeous woman until now???

As for the racist tweets from the left, they come as no surprise at all. The left are the biggest racists of all, because they believe some minority groups are inherently stupid enough to require special treatment at the hands of the government.

For racism, I can't think of a more egregious example.


----------

